# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Мир ароматов

## Irina

*Один из героев из знаменитого фильма «Аромат женщины» безошибочно определял по запаху возраст, цвет волос и даже имя. Это, конечно, почти фантастика и высший пилотаж, но на самом деле запах говорит о многом. Он может запомниться навсегда — и каждый раз вызывать радость, волнение, ненависть или испуг. Он может внезапно напомнить о прошлом еле уловимым дуновением — и воспоминания оживут скорее, чем при чтении самых скрупулезных дневников.*

Специалисты совершенно серьезно считают, что удачно выбранные духи могут выражать самое лучшее в нас и одновременно добавлять недостающие, но желанные оттенки. Поэтому духи нужно искать, ориентируясь не на рекламу или дизайн упаковки, а на ваши собственные ощущения.

Обилие созданных человеком запахов — факт, несомненно, приятный, но одновременно затрудняющий выбор того единственного и неповторимого аромата, который можно считать своим. Немыслимое количество фирм и фирмочек занято тем, что производит парфюмерию. Однако процветают сильнейшие, и для обыкновенных покупателей, какими мы и являемся, этот естественный, по Дарвину, отбор только на руку: можно выбирать из лучшего.

Что же считать лучшим, определяют, разумеется, профессионалы. В Канне ежегодно проходит Tax Free Exhibition, где мастера парфюма определяют лучший запах и лучшую упаковку. В принципе, вещи это разные, но традиционно «Оскар» выдается один — за все сразу. Нельзя сказать, что от результатов каннской выставки напрямую зависит спрос, но престиж в этом деле тоже кое-что значит.

Ежегодно выпускается примерно три тысячи наименований духов, однако интерес представляют около трехсот, а достаточно хорошо известны не более полусотни ароматов.

По мнению специалистов, нет духов, предназначенных для какого-то определенного возраста, как нет духов для блондинок, брюнеток или рыжеволосых. Таким образом, выбор аромата — прежде всего дело вкуса. Но всякой парфюмерией нужно уметь пользоваться, и вот что рекомендуют по этому поводу специалисты.

*Лучше всего наносить духи* на кожу в местах, где особенно хорошо прощупывается пульс, — на запястья, шею, виски. Однако эксперты рекомендуют не душиться в области треугольника, вершинами которого являются нос и плечи.

Не следует распылять духи на драгоценности (в особенности на жемчуг) и на легкие ткани — шелк, креп, муслин. Но можно надушить ткани из хлопка и шерсти (в этом случае запах, исходящий от одежды, будет гармоничен). Никогда не душите меха: если так уж хочется, душите подкладку.

Профессионалы не рекомендуют пользоваться духами, если вы выходите на открытое солнце: на одежде могут возникнуть пятна. Вообще, в теплую погоду нужно душиться меньше, но делать это чаще или использовать более легкие духи.

Чтобы усилить ароматный шлейф, разумно пользоваться туалетной водой, банным маслом, ароматным кремом, тальком, мылом и прочим той же марки.

Интенсивность запаха должна соответствовать времени суток. Концентрированные духи лучше использовать вечером, а днем — более слабую туалетную воду.
*
Вы хотите скрыть от окружающих свой характер, чувства и настроение? Тогда не пользуйтесь духами*!

Как сказал один из парфюмеров фирмы Шанель, «Одежда украшает внешность, а духи отражают внутренний мир». Мы выбираем их интуитивно. И выбор запаха выдает почти все: как воспринимаешь себя, кем хочешь быть, и кем хочешь казаться. Более того, он влияет и на наше собственное настроение.

Раньше считалось, что тот или иной аромат соответствует определенной внешности: смуглокожей брюнетке предписывали восточный запах вроде "Опиума" Ива Сен-Лорана, блондинке - легкий и свежий запах типа "Диориссимо" или "О де Ланком". Многие полагали, что "свой" аромат надо выбирать если не навсегда, то надолго, чтобы он "прирос" к вам и окружающие считали его вашим собственным запахом.

Сейчас эти правила устарели, и на туалетном столике "среднестатистической" европейской женщины стоят шесть разных флакончиков. В зависимости от настроения, времени года и суток, для разных ситуаций - на работе, дома, в театре - мы выбираем особый запах. Меняется роль - меняется и аромат.

Ведь духи и сами по себе - вне зависимости от их хозяйки - могут быть спортивные, юные, сексуальные, женственные, загадочные, задорные, агрессивные, энергичные. Поэтому сегодня психологи связывают выбор аромата с характером, а отнюдь не с внешностью. Если вы правильно определите свой тип, то найдете и наиболее подходящие вам духи. Или наоборот.

*Духи и любовь*

Когда любишь, хочется, чтобы все было общим - от дома и постели до зубной щетки и запаха. Насчет зубной щетки решайте сами, а вот с духами сегодня нет проблем. Некоторое время назад появилась мода на мужской и женский варианты одного и того же запаха, и за последние несколько сезонов возникли около двадцати наименований "парных" духов. Автором этой парфюмерной революции стал американец Келвин Клайн.

В 1985-м он создал духи с вызывающим восточным ароматом и вызывающим названием Obsession ("Одержимость"), которые мгновенно завоевали мир. Их слава затмила известность самого дизайнера, чье имя в то время больше ассоциировалось с джинсами, чем с духами. Клайн решил использовать успех своего творения на все сто процентов и создал мужскую версию - Obsession for men, сохранив название и лишь слегка видоизменив запах и форму флакона. Фокус удался: женщины как одержимые стали покупать свой любимый запах своим любимым мужчинам.

Чем объясняется успех этой стратегии? Во-первых, Клайну удалось решить непростую задачу: так "вписать" в женственный аромат мужскую ноту, чтобы получилось гармоничное целое. Во-вторых, он, видимо, знаток психологии. То, что женщин привлекают мужские запахи, а мужчин - женские, естественно. Поэтому женщины иногда пользовались мужскими одеколонами, чтобы чувствовать себя более сексуально, ощущая запах любимого человека даже в его отсутствие. Многие мужчины наверняка поступали бы так же, если бы не боязнь быть "неверно понятыми".

*    Духи и мода*

В духах, как и в одежде, мода меняется очень быстро. Сейчас странно вспоминать, что когда-то вся Россия годами пахла "Клима", "Фиджи", "Мажи Нуар" и "Пуазон". Сегодня в Москве можно купить все, и запахи сменяют друг друга каждый сезон. Так как же узнать, что модно?

Никто не возьмется предсказывать названия - есть лишь общие тенденции. Можно рекомендовать естественные, не слишком интенсивные запахи: либо чистые и легкие - озоновые, травные, цветочные, либо слегка пряные, с восточными бальзамическими нотками. Абстрактные композиции менее популярны. Плохо одно: если вы верно угадали тенденцию сезона, через два-три месяца точно так же будет пахнуть полгорода. А значит - снова в поиск.

Впрочем, этой проблемы можно избежать. Среди океана запахов, чья жизнь измеряется месяцами, особняком стоят "вечные имена". Рекорд долголетия принадлежит бессмертному аромату Shalimar, выпущенному фирмой Guerlain в 1921 году. В Европе и Америке он до сих пор входит в двадцатку самых популярных. И, конечно, самое большое парфюмерное чудо - духи Chanel № 5, созданные Великой Мадемуазель в 1925 году.. Если вы непременно хотите подарить даме средних лет духи, но не знаете, что ей понравится, № 5 - безупречный выбор. Вас никто не сможет обвинить в отсутствии вкуса или незнании модных тенденций. Это запах престижа.

*    Вы это знаете?*

* Пряности, лук и чеснок выделяют часть своего запаха через поры на следующий день после их употребления. Поэтому и духи на коже изменят аромат.

* Духи портятся, поэтому глупо беречь их для особых случаев. Пользуйтесь каждый день в свое (и окружающих) удовольствие.

* Признаки того, что духи испортились: стали гуще, изменился цвет или запах.

* Вы трете запястья одно об другое после того, как наносите духи? Не надо! Это "ранит" запах: нарушаются его аромат и стойкость.

* Беременность, менструация и противозачаточные таблетки меняют химический состав пота, и духи могут пахнуть на коже иначе.

* Хуже всего хранить парфюмерию в ванной комнате - ей вредит частая смена температуры. Лучшее место – холодильник.

* Пот усиливает запах духов, поэтому не переусердствуйте, если знаете, что вам будет жарко. Другое дело - если погода прохладная.

* Если духи начали стареть и вы хотите их поскорее использовать, попробуйте добавлять несколько капель в воду для полоскания белья и колготок.

* Самый стойкий запах дают не духи, а ароматические масла.

* Большинство знаменитых запахов выпускаются также в виде лосьонов и эмульсий для тела. Пользуясь ими после ванны, вы и сами поверите, что это естественный запах вашей кожи.

----------

